# 24 DIY Sauces and Marinades



## Cheryl J (Feb 26, 2015)

I stumbled across this today while taking a break from planting.  There are some pretty good sounding sauces here.  It's a compilation of recipes from various blogs that this gal put together.  

Nice pics, too! 

http://www.buzzfeed.com/melissaharrison/sauces-pestos-and-marinades#.fipAMxMAv


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 26, 2015)

These look great!  Thanks for the find, Cheryl!


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 26, 2015)

Oh boy Cheryl, I really liked the sound of many of those. I particularly liked the sound of this and a good use of my porcini mushroom grinder.

*D.I.Y. Steak Sauce*


*Ingredients*



              1                  head of garlic, halved horizontally     
              1/2                  small onion, cut into 3/4' rounds     
              2                  Fresno chiles or 1/2 red bell pepper     
              1/2         teaspoon         vegetable oil     
                                Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper     
              1/4         cup         Worcestershire sauce     
              1/4         cup         red wine vinegar     
              1         tablespoon         (packed) dark brown sugar     
              1         teaspoon         porcini powder     
 

                                                                     Speaking of gardens, we have three itty bitty tomatoes already.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 26, 2015)

Love this list! Thanks, Cheryl


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 26, 2015)

Our son makes (made? not sure he still does) his own teriyaki sauce. It was so good! Thanks for the list, quite a few look like they could be winners in my pantry.


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 27, 2015)

I thought I responded to this earlier.  

Thanks for your comments, everyone.  There are several there that I need to bookmark and try. They all sound so good! 

I think it's #9....the Asian inspired sauces...I need to go back and look, but those are ones that stood out to me.  And I want those bowls.


----------



## Josie1945 (Feb 27, 2015)

Cheryl , Thanks for Posting
The link for the Sauces I will
try one tomorrow.

Josie


----------

